# Another month until Seaview



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Seaview, *another* month.:drunk: Seems like a year.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

How about building a paper one, in the meantime?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

In the meantime, we can all anticipate the glory of the_ Lubliner_* Seaview!

I'm looking forward to as many threads as possible started by Admiral Nelson in the short period of time left before the Moebius Seaview model kit appears:hat:





*Necessary only to take our minds off the particular obsession some of us have with the _Moebius_ Seaview.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> In the meantime, we can all anticipate the glory of the_ Lubliner_* Seaview!
> 
> I'm looking forward to as many threads as possible started by Admiral Nelson in the short period of time left before the Moebius Seaview model kit appears:hat:
> 
> ...


 
Don't you have a terribly empty feeling ---- in your skull?:freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Seaview, *another* month.:drunk: Seems like a year.


Guty Schlicter, have you hijacked Admiral Nelson's account?


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm hoping one of you guys will start a thread and show pics as you do a build up. Let us see what you do, offer tips, lots of pics. TIA


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I suspect John P will kitbash the Seaview into some kind of Star Trek ship. U.S.S. Seapuke perhaps. NCC-6969.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

He'll have to scratch build nacelles. Home Depot carries 3" PVC pipe and all the fixins...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You mean a month until it reaches North America,or one month before it sails toward North America.Is the molding finished and the Seaview ready to be boxed,as we speak.How many of you guys will just build it and put it on it's stand,or will you build an undersea or sea surface diorama for the Seaview.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> You mean a month until it reaches North America,or one month before it sails toward North America.Is the molding finished and the Seaview ready to be boxed,as we speak.How many of you guys will just build it and put it on it's stand,or will you build an undersea or sea surface diorama for the Seaview.


That is the $10,000 question. Who knows. The old saying goes, hurry up and wait.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Guy Schlicter, have you hijacked Admiral Nelson's account?



Interesting hypothesis!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Interesting hypothesis!


Careful now, don't let your brains go to your head!​


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> You mean a month until it reaches North America,or one month before it sails toward North America.Is the molding finished and the Seaview ready to be boxed,as we speak.How many of you guys will just build it and put it on it's stand,or will you build an undersea or sea surface diorama for the Seaview.


What I'd *like* to do is display this in a fish tank (empty) with an undersea diorama, but I'll probably never get around to it.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The shipment is supposed to be here on the 18th of April approximately. It all depends on customs and how quick it can get out. Here's something some of you may want to know, the first shipment is sold out! If you want one as soon as you can, order it now. We are expecting a second shipment about the same time in May, so there will be a few weeks where they may dry up. But it's not a limited kit, we'll produce it as long as there is interest!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I ordered 4 from a local shop. Around May 1, 2 are going on Ebay.:woohoo:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Sold out.That's fantastic news,I mean business wise.That means what quantity exactly.Was it planned that way,or are the number of sales overwhelming.Displaying the Seaview in an aquarium has also crossed my mind,but a display case made with transparent plastic,they call it plexiglass,or whatever,would be a lot less expensive and much lighter.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Sold out.That's fantastic news,I mean business wise.That means what quantity exactly.Was it planned that way,or are the number of sales overwhelming.Displaying the Seaview in an aquarium has also crossed my mind,but a display case made with transparent plastic,they call it plexiglass,or whatever,would be a lot less expensive and much lighter.:thumbsup:



When we placed the initial order, there were still plenty left to sell. The last month had seen a spurt in sales, so it wasn't our intention to have zero left over after initial shipping. Too late to order more for this shipment, so May will be as early as the second shipment gets here.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Frank:

I guess this is the sort of situation we had all hoped you would be in. It's good to know that if you produce something the market is truly interested in it will sell. Too bad many manufacturers these days don't realize their biggest limitation is not understanding who their customer is and what they really want. I guess they are too busy counting their beans (few as they might be).


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Baby Boomers have income to buy memories. Model companies better realize that because the kids of Boomers don't intend to buy Seaview's and other 60's icons. When we're gone that's gonna be it.


----------

